# vete a hacer puñetas



## spohreis

Olá,

Desculpem-me se for uma pergunta muito óbvia. Sou analfabeto em espanhol. Dias atrás recebi a seguinte resposta em espanhol.

*vete a hacer puñetas*

Eu procurei por "vete" e descobri que vem do verbo vetar.

Alguém poderia me dizer qual seria a tradução da frase acima para o português?

Muito obrigado desde já pela sua ajuda.


----------



## willy2008

spohreis said:


> Olá,
> 
> Desculpem-me se for uma pergunta muito óbvia. Sou analfabeto em espanhol. Dias atrás recebi a seguinte resposta em espanhol.
> 
> *vete a hacer puñetas*
> 
> Eu procurei por "vete" e descobri que vem do verbo vetar.
> 
> Alguém poderia me dizer qual seria a tradução da frase acima para o português?
> 
> Muito obrigado desde já pela sua ajuda.


Vete é do verbo ir, a tradução é , *vai faze te uma punheta,*ou uma *gloriosa* como vocês dizem.


----------



## Vanda

Bem,  a tradução, tenho certeza de que você sabe, igual ao que você diria em português. Agora vamos a vete - imperativo, 2a pessoa do verbo ir + te.
http://www.wordreference.com/conj/ESverbs.asp?v=ir

ve + te = vete


----------



## spohreis

Eu vi na entrada abaixo.

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/vete

Obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

É que você se esqueceu, ou melhor, não conhece a colocação pronominal no espanhol. Enquanto usamos hífen ou colocamos separados o verbo e o pronome, no espanhol, não sei se sempre, eles vêm juntos.


----------



## spohreis

Vanda said:


> Bem,  a tradução, tenho certeza de que você sabe, igual ao que você diria em português. Agora vamos a vete - imperativo, 2a pessoa do verbo ir + te.
> http://www.wordreference.com/conj/ESverbs.asp?v=ir
> 
> ve + te = vete



Agora entendi!


----------



## willy2008

Vanda said:


> É que você se esqueceu, ou melhor, não conhece a colocação pronominal no espanhol. Enquanto usamos hífen ou colocamos separados o verbo e o pronome, no espanhol, não sei se sempre, eles vêm juntos.


 Sim Vanda,no espanhol vão sempre juntos.


----------



## Mangato

Oi galera, acho que vocês vão pelo caminho errado.

Em espanhol  da Espanha a puñeta era uma renda que se colocava nas mangas.
Habitualmente é uma frase inocente. Não tem connotação sexual, ainda que no DRAE também figura isso

Vete a hacer puñetas é uma expressão coloquial. _Vai embora_! _Para de incomodar! Me deija em paz!_

_puñeta_ (podem olhar sem problema)

*puñeta**.*


*1. *f. Encaje o vuelillo de algunos puños.
*2. *f. Pejiguera, dificultad, molestia.
*a hacer **~**s.*
*1. *loc. adv. coloq. U. para desechar algo, o para despedir a alguien, despectivamente o sin miramientos. _Mandar a hacer puñetas._ _Vete, anda a hacer puñetas._
*2. *loc. adv. coloq. U. para manifestar que algo se ha estropeado o que un asunto ha fracasado. _El televisor __SE HA IDO__ a hacer puñetas._ _Mi ascenso __SE FUE__ a hacer puñetas_


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> É que você se esqueceu, ou melhor, não conhece a colocação pronominal no espanhol. Enquanto usamos hífen ou colocamos separados o verbo e o pronome, no espanhol, não sei se sempre, eles vêm juntos.


 
Sim Vanda, os pronominais enclíticos, no espanhol não levam hifen


----------



## willy2008

Mangato said:


> Sim Vanda, os pronominais enclíticos, no espanhol não levam hifen


 Juro que no conocía esa expresión,aquí en Argentina tiene el sentido que mencioné arriba,que bueno que lo aclaraste MG.
Saludos


----------



## Mangato

willy2008 said:


> Juro que no conocía esa expresión,aquí en Argentina tiene el sentido que mencioné arriba,que bueno que lo aclaraste MG.
> Saludos


 
Dependiendo donde se diga la frase tiene un sentido u otro. Aquí una mamá manda a su niño cuando está impertinente a eso.
 En este hilo se debatió ampliamente


----------



## Tomby

"_Vete a hacer puñetas_" é similar à expressão portuguesa "Vai-te com os diabos", frase para despedir abruptamente uma pessoa.
Uma "_puñeta_" pode ser "canhão da manga do uniforme de um juiz" ou "masturbação". Inicialmente a frase referia-se ao desejo que uma pessoa chata tivesse problemas com a justiça porque como ela funciona muito devagar os problemas se viram eternos. Mas também há opiniões que a frase significa enviar essa pessoa chata a praticar "masturbações"
Links relacionados: um e dois.
TT.


----------



## Carfer

Tombatossals said:


> "_Vete a hacer puñetas_" é similar à expressão portuguesa "Vai-te com os diabos", frase para despedir abruptamente uma pessoa.


 
As equivalências exactas deste tipo de apóstrofes são praticamente impossíveis de fazer, mas esta, em concreto, corresponde mais ou menos a _'vai para o diabo que te carregue'_, _'vai para o raio que te parta_' ou até mesmo _'vai chatear outro',_ expressões cujo conteúdo injurioso é, similarmente, relativamente fraco.


----------

